# diesel anti gel additives video



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Pretty neat.

I have a location that sells fuel with anti-gel additives and other stuff (Premium Diesel) so even when it was -15 a few weeks ago she started right up after running the glow plugs a few times.


----------

